# Videos: hybrid mixing, parallel music editing, ELYSIUM, hardware inserts, being a professional.



## John Rodd (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi all

These four concise video interviews (free) highlight my studio,using hardware inserts, my hybrid mixing workflow, being a professional, and how I worked in parallel with Music Editor Dave Lawrence on ELYSIUM. 

This direct link requires no login.

http://apps.avid.com/campaigns/2013/joh ... form=valid

Cheers

John


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Sep 1, 2013)

Looking through them at the moment and I really enjoy the videos and your insights!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## TMRodrigues (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome videos. Thank you so much for sharing. 
It truly motivates me to keep going and to stay on the path of honing my skills.


----------



## Martin K (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this, John.

Very inspiring 

best,
Martin


----------



## John Rodd (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the kind words. I'm pleased with how the 4 short interviews turned out. 

:D 

John


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 12, 2013)

This is great. I really liked the videos!

I just upgraded one of my rooms to an HDX2 system. 

I also have a PT native set up with a 12core mac in another room and it is very powerfull. 
I had an HD3 system in that room and I recently got the sound design and mix on a show that I'm scoring for Disney. When we got the(somewhat ridiculously staggeringly overcomplicated) mix spec for the show, we realized that the HD3 system would be almost maxed out in terms of available voices before we even started. 
We were scratching our heads on what to do so I called a friend of mine who works at Skywalker sound as the ProTools systems managing engineer( he worked at Digidesign before that), and asked his advice. He said for mixing a show like ours a PT native system would be WAY more powerful than the HD5 system we were contemplating, and he was right! The native system kicks serious ass, barely breaks a sweat with the 190+ track 5.1 delivery spec. 

But, you know what? you can't really record a vo with the native system, at least not in what we would consider in a "professional environment". Unlike any other DAW I know, Avid cripples the Native system and doesn't allow you to mute track playback automatically when you go into record, so you'll hear the buffered audio along with the live audio. A flange or an echo depending on your buffer setting. Why? I think so your forced to buy their hardware, they are a hardware company after all. You have to buy 2 HDX cards to get your track count back up to what a native system can handle. 

I can understand that Avid needs to make the money from the hardware in order to be profitable and to continue to develop and deliver PT, and I don't think anyone can argue that it's the best DAW in terms of mixing and audio post, (I use Digital Performer for scoring), but it really feels... crappy to have to shell out 15k so I can record VO, which is what I just did.


----------



## synapse21 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd like to see more details on your Pro Tools routing sometime (especially with all that hardware) - for the 13 5.1 stems and stereo mixes.

- Rodney


----------



## John Rodd (Sep 14, 2013)

synapse21 @ Fri Sep 13 said:


> I'd like to see more details on your Pro Tools routing sometime (especially with all that hardware) - for the 13 5.1 stems and stereo mixes.
> 
> - Rodney



Hey Rodney...
 
So.... a video that explained my routing in ProTools when mixing a score such as ELYSIUM would be about 40 hours long.... and so that isn't going to happen.

:wink: 

Seriously - the routing is pretty elaborate... with all the different reverbs, and sub-paths, etc. One thing that ProTools does so well - super complicated routing that uses sub-paths to separate and combine mono, stereo, LCR, 5.0 and 5.1 paths.... :mrgreen: 

cheers

John


----------



## synapse21 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ha ha! I figured as much, John! Maybe one day I can tour Clearstory and you can show me.


----------



## John Rodd (Sep 14, 2013)

synapse21 @ Sat Sep 14 said:


> Ha ha! I figured as much, John! Maybe one day I can tour Clearstory and you can show me.



Yeah.... except it would be about a 40 hour visit to Clearstory Sound.....

~o)


----------

